# It's been 1 year today since Fozzie went to the Bridge



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

One year ago today our sweet Fozzie Bear went to the Bridge. It's definitely been an up and down year emotionally, but it's not as rough as those first days sure were. I still miss him like crazy, especially when we've been at the Lake this summer. We will be welcoming a new little boy into our home, and he was born last weekend. I sure hope Fozzie and his older brother Gallagher will guide us when it comes time to pick out their new little brother. 

I am so glad I found this forum when Fozzie was sick last year. There is unbelievable support, and just a great group of people who understand what you are going through. After Fozzie died, I figured that I wouldn't come to the Forum anymore, but it's been exactly the opposite-I'm on everyday! I can't wait to start sharing stories in the puppy forum! Thank you again everyone for all of your support!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I hope today brings more smiles than tears and memories of much love and fun. I'm sure Fozzie had a paw in finding your new baby and will delite in your sharing more golden love.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I just went through the first year too. It's a hard one. They are such an important part of our lives. Just so hard when they are gone. I don't think I would have made it the first few days if not for this forum. People here really understand the loss. Happy you are getting a puppy. When I found Mia I had to wait what seemed like forever to bring her home. Its great to have a golden again. Will be looking forward to pictures of your new pup. Sorry for the loss of your Fozzie Bear.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sending lots of hugs and good thoughts on this sad anniversary. Congratulations on the new little love!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts are with you on this sad day. I hope when you think of Fozzie you can smile when you remember those special times you shared with him.

Congrats on your new boy, I think Fozzie and Gallagher are very pleased knowing a new little one is coming into your life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fozzie*



fozziesmom said:


> One year ago today our sweet Fozzie Bear went to the Bridge. It's definitely been an up and down year emotionally, but it's not as rough as those first days sure were. I still miss him like crazy, especially when we've been at the Lake this summer. We will be welcoming a new little boy into our home, and he was born last weekend. I sure hope Fozzie and his older brother Gallagher will guide us when it comes time to pick out their new little brother.
> 
> I am so glad I found this forum when Fozzie was sick last year. There is unbelievable support, and just a great group of people who understand what you are going through. After Fozzie died, I figured that I wouldn't come to the Forum anymore, but it's been exactly the opposite-I'm on everyday! I can't wait to start sharing stories in the puppy forum! Thank you again everyone for all of your support!
> 
> ...


I remember so well when Fozzie was sick. I know Smooch and Snobear and Fozzie are having a gay time romping at the Bridge! Can't wait to share in your joy when you get Fozzie's little brother!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thinking of you today..I feel your pain and sadness..I know the new pup will be awesome, with lots of Fozzie TRaits. ....can't wait to see pics of your new boy. .. (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for your kind thoughts, everyone!

I can smile, because he was a silly boy with some crazy antics, like his endless games of landing ball! Of course, I could never water my flowers without him "helping". God forbid I didn't give him a drink along with the flowers-he'd be biting at the stream of water, no matter where it was! In his younger days, he was famous for stealing various stuffed animals off of my son's bed, although his favorites were the stuffed golden retriever and the kangaroo. Those were fun times!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

fozziesmom- I'm thinking of you today. Anniversaries are so difficult. I'm glad you are smiling today at your memories of him (hugs)


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thinking of you on this tough day. I am sure that Fozzie and Gallagher will point you in the right direction when it is time to pick your pup - your heart may just beat that little bit quicker and you will know

Run free with friends Fozzie


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

goldensmum said:


> Thinking of you on this tough day. I am sure that Fozzie and Gallagher will point you in the right direction when it is time to pick your pup - your heart may just beat that little bit quicker and you will know
> 
> Run free with friends Fozzie


I sure hope that they will help me!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sending you gentle hugs and thoughts of better days with Fozzie today as you commemorate the first anniversay of his passing. 

It was 9 years ago today we said goodbye to our precious Beau. I still think about him every day because he was such a big part of our lives for 13 years. I see a lot of him in our little Yogi and that makes me smile.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm thinking of you today. Fozzie is in your heart forever. I am glad to hear a new puppy for you and your family in about 2 months.


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

fozziesmom said:


> One year ago today our sweet Fozzie Bear went to the Bridge. It's definitely been an up and down year emotionally, but it's not as rough as those first days sure were. I still miss him like crazy, especially when we've been at the Lake this summer. We will be welcoming a new little boy into our home, and he was born last weekend. I sure hope Fozzie and his older brother Gallagher will guide us when it comes time to pick out their new little brother.
> 
> I am so glad I found this forum when Fozzie was sick last year. There is unbelievable support, and just a great group of people who understand what you are going through. After Fozzie died, I figured that I wouldn't come to the Forum anymore, but it's been exactly the opposite-I'm on everyday! I can't wait to start sharing stories in the puppy forum! Thank you again everyone for all of your support!
> 
> ...


It is a sad anniversary. I understand how you never stop missing your Fozzie. I am glad you are better, that you are sticking to the forum and I thank you for the encouragement you have to others like me. I wish you the best with your new pup....


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thinking of you on this very hard milestone. It sure does hurt without them! I'm so glad that you were able to take the big step to let another golden love into your heart.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

It seems like many of us lost our love ones right about this time of year. Thinking of you during this sad time and just remember that Fozzie is romping in the fields with all of his Golden friends. Your new addition will help with healing so much to help take some of the hurt away. You will always have your wonderful memories of your Fozzie bear.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry I missed this post a couple of days ago. I'm missing everything on here lately running around after Sammy.

I hope that you got through Fozzie's 1 year anniversary okay. That milestone really is a tough one 

I am also so happy to read that you will be welcoming a new furbaby into your lives soon. You must be so excited! When we lost Daisy everyone on here said another golden will heal our hearts like nothing else. I didn't believe it was possible but can safely say that after having Sammy...they were right. Fozzie and Gallagher will lead you to the perfect little boy and will be so proud that you will give another pup a wonderful life like they had  take care.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> So sorry I missed this post a couple of days ago. I'm missing everything on here lately running around after Sammy.
> 
> I hope that you got through Fozzie's 1 year anniversary okay. That milestone really is a tough one
> 
> I am also so happy to read that you will be welcoming a new furbaby into your lives soon. You must be so excited! When we lost Daisy everyone on here said another golden will heal our hearts like nothing else. I didn't believe it was possible but can safely say that after having Sammy...they were right. Fozzie and Gallagher will lead you to the perfect little boy and will be so proud that you will give another pup a wonderful life like they had  take care.


Aww, thanks. Yes, I made it through the day--it's still so hard to believe that it's been a whole year. We are excited about our new furbaby-we actually just got pics of the litter yesterday. It's making it a bit more real that we will soon have a puppy in the house for the first time in 10 years! Visitation day is August 10th, and I know that will come up quickly. I'm so glad you have Sammy-he looks like such a sweetie!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> Aww, thanks. Yes, I made it through the day--it's still so hard to believe that it's been a whole year. We are excited about our new furbaby-we actually just got pics of the litter yesterday. It's making it a bit more real that we will soon have a puppy in the house for the first time in 10 years! Visitation day is August 10th, and I know that will come up quickly. I'm so glad you have Sammy-he looks like such a sweetie!


Thank you, yes he's a sweetie and has made us very happy. It's so good to have a golden here again. Eeeeek you must be so excited after getting pics of the litter. You will love visiting them  Your boys will make sure that they send you a very special golden, so happy for you!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

so sorry I missed this post the first anniversary's of Fozzie at the bridge always seem the worst
(hugs) from across the big pond
xxx


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Awwww, thanks Maggie, that's so sweet! How is Daisy doing? FYI- we are bringing a new puppy home on the 24th!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fozziesmom*

Fozziesmom

Anniversaries are so hard-I remember Fozzie well.
So glad you are bringing a puppy home soon!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow life takes some unexpected crazy and surprising twists and turns. Sometimes we don't know how we will make it through another day after such an significant loss but after a while rays of sunshine do start to peep through the stormy clouds. 

I'm certain that Gallagher and Fozzie have been scheming and arranging plans for your new arrival for quite some time. I overheard someone say that true love is when someone wants you to have way more happiness than they have themselves. True and pure love is what your boys have for you. A new pup is incredibly emotional and special. Along with your boys we wish you much joy and happiness with your new nugget, you have done an amazing job of supporting so many people on this forum, you deserve all the happiness in the world. We look forward to the updates.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww, that's so sweet, thank you! I am definitely nervous and excited about our new boy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

